# camp hatchet project



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Since I'm never sure where to put some of these posts, I'll add this one to the Bushcraft area as well. This hatchet will be used at camp and for some bushcraft so it should fit here.

I've got two old hatchet heads that need work. Both are Roofing hatchets that have seen better days. One is a Plum that is in usable condition. The other, an unknown brand with a mushroomed poll and a layer of rust with some mild pitting. The edge was blunt but straight. No one had worked their bench grinder magic on it. It still had some life left in it so I rescued it today.

I didn't take any before pictures. For those that don't know, this is a roofing hammer:










I started by cutting away the nail puller and some steel around it to give it somewhat of a Hudson Bay look. Cleaned it up, reground the poll polished it to about 400 grit and all it needs now is some new lumber.





































More to come...


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I got the handle at Sears. The only handle that would fit was a 16" Framing hammer handle. For $4.72 after tax I bought it anyway. I wanted a 12" or 14" but was tired of driving all over looking for handles. Seems no one repairs old tools anymore. They just buy new ones.

I had to do some sanding to get the fit I wanted so I lost some of the factory finish. No real issue there. I can touch it up later.

First, with my trusty, rusty 17" Fiskars.


















I decided after testing a small spot that gun blue was going to be too dark. I went with a Englehoffer Wasabi patina instead




























I'll be ordering the correct size handle for the Plum and will leave the nail puller section on. I'll keep ya posted on that one as it happens.

Thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## lonetracker (Mar 6, 2006)

looks great.how does it feel ?that is about the length i want to get when i upgrade.same as my hammer handle.i like the more curved one.

100 post!! only took 4 yrs!!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

lonetracker said:


> looks great.how does it feel ?that is about the length i want to get when i upgrade.same as my hammer handle.i like the more curved one.
> 
> 100 post!! only took 4 yrs!!


Feels kinda tomahawk-ish.:evil: I'm taking it outside later today for some testing.

Congrats on 100!


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

Very cool, I started the exact same project on a roofing hammer today myself. Yours looks great.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

That turned out very nice.


----------

